# 1992 Corrado VR6 to 2006 GTI 2.0 FSI Turbo 6 Speed Swap - Full Build up Diary



## rofsky (May 4, 2009)

Hey everyone, just thought I would share my build up with everyone as I got inspired by it from vortex.
So here it goes, I have a 92 Corrado SLC VR6 I baught in 1999, im the second owner, I drove the car 6k miles, dropped a valve guide and did a full rebuild of the vr6 and tranny. 
1st Rebuild Included:
Bored block to 82.5mm got Ross Forged pistons 11.0:1 compression, new pins, clips etc.
All new factory bearings, bushings, seals, gaskets, bolts.
Balanced crankshaft.
Webb 269 cams
Titanium valve springs, inner and outer + retainers
Neuspeed Bosal Brospeed Headers
Eurosport ITG Intake, Plug Wires
Exhast
Custom tune
Momo Buckets + Wheel
Close Ratio Tranny
Other avg boltons.
Heres some pics of the first build up.
















































































































































































































































































































8k Miles later I spun a rod bearing, moved houses shortly after, towed it to the new house, and parked it for the last 10 years.
I found the post by [email protected] ( J- F ) http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...85826 
I also found a rear ended 2006 GTI 2.0 FSI Turbo 6speed with low miles in craigslist for $2800.00 for the engine, trans and ecu etc. ( Thanks Chuck ).
Seeing all of that, along with my dusty Corrado in my garage that I miss driving, made me jump the gun to do this project.
I will update this post over the next month or so, while I get this car running, hopefully getting some help from all of you experts on here, I am sure I will get some heat and hatred for some of my choices but it is what it is, and I am excited to share this project with my fellow vortexrs, and help anyone in the future who plans to do a similar project.
There was some major debate on if I should loose the vr6 I love so much for a smaller 4 cyl. But after seeing some dyno sheets from some minor tuning on the 2.0 and the thought of the 6spd, I was convinced enough to do it, especially since my vr6 was nothing but problems . Ultimately my perfect setup would be AWD twin turbo vr6 Corrado, yah I have seen it, and my wallet isnt ready for that project.
Sherbrooke is making me a custom harness, stage 2 tune, and getting rid of the immobilizer for me, such a helpful and extremely knowledgeable guy, and after talking to him a few times, I feel much better about my project. Thanks Jean 
Here are some pics of the car now, the new engine / trans, harness, and the load of parts I am going to sell that I no longer need.








































































































Please check out my VR6 Parts for sale : http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4814462


_Modified by rofsky at 1:25 AM 3-22-2010_


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: 1992 Corrado VR6 to 2006 GTI 2.0 FSI Turbo 6 Speed Swap - Full Build up Diary (rofsky)*

interesting I will def have to follow this!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: 1992 Corrado VR6 to 2006 GTI 2.0 FSI Turbo 6 Speed Swap - Full Build up Diary (rofsky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rofsky* »_Sherbrooke is making me a custom harness, stage 2 tune, and getting rid of the immobilizer for me, such a helpful and extremely knowledgeable guy, and after talking to him a few times, I feel much better about my project. Thanks Jean 


Thanks... and Subscribed, I will be around to help you during this wonderful and exiting experience... not much people understand all we need to achieve such a big built... Lot more time spend on this swap then regular 1.8T








Good luck and don't hesitate to ask ...
J-F 



_Modified by [email protected] at 6:49 PM 3-22-2010_


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: 1992 Corrado VR6 to 2006 GTI 2.0 FSI Turbo 6 Speed Swap - Full Build up Diary (rofsky)*

im a sit here and watch this


----------



## rofsky (May 4, 2009)

*Re: 1992 Corrado VR6 to 2006 GTI 2.0 FSI Turbo 6 Speed Swap - Full Build up Diary (ERD)*

@ erd, heh, I was watching your thread for a while too







awesome build ! I commend you on your attention to detail, everything looks really nice









I will be posting some new pics up probably sunday night, busy week with work so far, and still have alot of parts in the way, hopefully I get more people buying them soon


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 1992 Corrado VR6 to 2006 GTI 2.0 FSI Turbo 6 Speed Swap - Full Build up Diary (rofsky)*

Nice!
10 years is a long time to let a project sit


----------



## rofsky (May 4, 2009)

*Re: 1992 Corrado VR6 to 2006 GTI 2.0 FSI Turbo 6 Speed Swap - Full Build up Diary (stealthmk1)*

@ stealth , haha, yeah it is. I can't say it was a project for 10 years tho. Right before it blew up, I had actually planned to sell it, as I needed money at the time, then I decided I couldn't let it go, and figured I would fix it soon. I said that over and over, month after month, year after year, got married, etc. was not a priority forever, then I started my own business, and now that I don't commute 4 hours a day, finally have time to get it fixed. Altho I seem to be working much more than I did before, at least I am getting it done







I wish I had a picture of what the coolant hoses looked like when I pulled them off, the coolant looked like turds in a couple hoses. Pretty scary what coolant decomposes too, never seen that. There was also some slime in the top hose, my friend almost threw up looking at it.
The 10 years also doesnt help the fact that now I need to replace, brake lines, wheel bearings, and go thru the car in much greater detail, but in the end, it will just be that much nicer of a corrado







Thanks for following along. I will make this thread as in depth as I can.


----------



## idrivemyself (Mar 7, 2003)

You know, a standard EFI injected 2.0T would be a much simpler build for your Corrado.









Best of luck with it though, you got it all for a steal!!!


_Modified by idrivemyself at 7:25 PM 3-29-2010_


----------



## rofsky (May 4, 2009)

*Re: (idrivemyself)*

@idrive , I couldn't agree with you more








I really was admiring your motor, it was SUPER clean, and low miles, it would have been a steal too, sorry I had to pass it up, the one I got just worked out so convenient and was completely out of the blue.
Thanks for the bump


----------



## idrivemyself (Mar 7, 2003)

No need to apologize. You got your setup for a steal and I would have made the same choice!
Now you just need to keep this thread updated, how are you planning to mount the drivetrain? Mk IV/V mounts, or custom-made ones for the Corrado subframe?


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (idrivemyself)*

The Only custom mount you need is the rear engine mount. The other two bolt right up using a corrado front and rear subframe. That being said, Mk4/5 mounts in a rado would be pretty sick.


----------



## rofsky (May 4, 2009)

*Re: (kevinmacd)*

@kevin, hmm? 2.0FSI T with the 6 speed tranny on it?
I thought the same myself before I got the donor, I saw sherbrookes build and the fsirado out of pa, the fsi rado didnt use the 6spd, he used a 5psd so the front mount fit, I have the front vr6 mount still, but I dont see how its going to bolt up to the motor, and the back of the fsi t doesnt seem has any room for the mount, and the trans mount on the other side doesnt seem to line up so good, I think the way sherbrooke did it was the right approach , I will post up some pics later and see what opinions I get.
Have you seen that exact setup? the 2.0fsi t is meant to be mounted on the sides of the frame rails, thats how it sits in the gti i got it from, ill post some pics of that car after we pulled the motor out. but pics wont be as good as others, camera phone. 
I have been staring at it for a couple weeks now planning how I can make the mounts reproducable








I think I have a method that is going to work, ill post some pics of cardboard cutouts soon


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (rofsky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rofsky* »_I have been staring at it for a couple weeks now planning how I can make the mounts reproducable








I think I have a method that is going to work, ill post some pics of cardboard cutouts soon

I did the same thing but after so much adjustment and fitting I didn't have the time to retake measure and get them reproducable .. hard work but if you get this done make sure that you will sale couple of them







I got a lot of guys who asked me for them already








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (kevinmacd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevinmacd* »_The Only custom mount you need is the rear engine mount. The other two bolt right up using a corrado front and rear subframe. That being said, Mk4/5 mounts in a rado would be pretty sick.

Not with the 6speed. 

To the OP:
You will need to use a Mk3 2L front engine bracket with the Vr carrier. And you will need to reforce the trans side as there is no ear on the trans to bolt the mount to like the 02a/02j has. The Mk3 is needed to give you the right pitch angle for the Vr/mk3 style carrier/mount.
As for the P/S Motor, you should be able to use the Mk3 2L alum engine brkt with the stock style Vr/mk3 mount rubber, but you will likely need to clear for the Turbo return line. This should be verified though.
As for the D/S Trans, you will need a custom mount and will need to move the cup on the Subframe to clear the CV/Drive Flange.
You "could" go the route of the Mk4 side Cradle mounts, but then you will also need to fab up a lower dogbone mount to the subframe and the cradle mounts on the rails will be no picnic. More work than it is worth IMO
I am using the 058 Block (i.e. ABA) with the 6speed in my project, but the rest is the same as yours. Vr front Carrier, Vr Subframe, etc.
Shawn


_Modified by sdezego at 12:24 AM 3-30-2010_


----------



## rofsky (May 4, 2009)

*Re: (sdezego)*

shawn, I think I will grab a set of mounts from you, hit me up rofsky at gmail dot com , I like the fact that I only have to cut and weld the subframe, nothing with original paint on it








thanks
arthur http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: 1992 Corrado VR6 to 2006 GTI 2.0 FSI Turbo ... ([email protected])*

Just saw your swap thread. Nice work on your cradle style mounts.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
...
As for the P/S Motor, you should be able to use the Mk3 2L alum engine brkt with the stock style Vr/mk3 mount rubber, but you will likely need to clear for the Turbo return line. This should be verified though.
...


I guess the ABA rear engine brkt will not bolt up the to 06D block..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4304039


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (sdezego)*

Sorry about my earlier comment I missed the 6spd portion.
On mine I used an 02a so its not really applicable to this discussion.
I did alot of research and Trial and Error on mine as well.
I believe 3 of the bolt holes would line up with a vr6 bracket but the turbo itself is very in the way. I also explored an early style mk2 16v bracket with the thought that changing the subframe was an option. The bracket lined up decent as well but same clearance issues. In the end I made my own rear mount and retained a vr6 style subframe.
the other two mounts i retained factory ones although the oil cooler does need to be slightly relieved to accommodate the front bracket. Again not really an issue with the 6spd


----------



## rofsky (May 4, 2009)

*Re: (kevinmacd)*

Kevin, daaaamn dude, why did you have to post that picture, now my car looks dirty! lol. Just kidding.
Im gonna go take some pics and send you them for the front mount, I think a combination of your front mount, and tranny mount along with the side mount like sherbrooke did for the passenger side, and rear passenger side brackets will be the way I go. 
Thanks for your help


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (rofsky)*

Your car doesnt have to be clean yet its not done







I only posted the pic because I realized my statements may lack credibility.
Alot of people on this site really like to tell others what to do with no real experience.
my front and Tranny mount were bolt on factory VW so they wont help you too much with the 6spd.


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: (kevinmacd)*

Watching........ and Kevinmacd thats clean well done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

